# need advice on filter size



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm working on a ten gallon to start. I am planning 3 mollies and 3 swordtails. Yes I know they can interbreed and no I have no issue with that. IF I ever sell or rehome any that info would be fully expressed. However we plan to expand eventually to a 55 and add guppies.

Anyway according to the calulator thing at the top a 5-15 gal capacity filter system would not suffice on a ten gallon with 6 fish. So . . . what size should I go for?

Also I was a little put off on the info that swords reach 4 inches. Where can I get the super swords? I have only seen them get 2.5 inches long. Never more than 3. Just a little confused by that info is all.

Please keep in mind the 10 gallon is just to get started. We will upgrade over time eventually giving the ten to a male betta.

Thank you!

Katherine


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you want 4x the filtration per tank capacity, your tank is 10g maybe 9.80g to be exact however you want 4x this amount, an AC30 HOB powerfilter will be just fine on that tank.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

Why would I want that much capacity on a ten? I am trying to learn as apparently the way it was when I grew up has been found to be wrong. It just seems to me that 30-40 gallon capacity on a ten might be over kill? Would I still do weekly water changes? Or would it be less often because of the high capacity of the filter? I don't have the tank yet, a friend from my husband's work is giving it to him and I want to be sure to set it up propperly once we have it. Thank you for any and all advice and help!


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I think for a 10 gallon 4x's is acceptable as white devil states. In the larger tanks up to 10x's is recommended. I have a 120g that is run by two AC 110's. The claim to move about 500gph each. Obviously in a 10 gallon you wouldn't need to run 100 gph but I too think an AC 30 would be good.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok we'll look at different 30s when we are out today. This is all so different from the last time I had an aquarium about I dunno 2 or 3 years ago. At that time I had a 29 bowfront. We kept 4 angel fish and 4 cory cats in it with Java moss. Ya know come to think of it it had a 30 gal filter on it and we had some issues with algea (was not near natural light and the light on the tank was on an 8 hour timer). I'm glad I came here to learn!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I just use live plants and no filters.

So I guess I can't help.

my .02


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe there is a little confusion. I noticed you said a 30 gallon filter. Just because it is an AC30 doesn't mean its designed for a 30 gallon tank specifically. I haven't looked at the AC 30 box but it might say tanks up to 30 gallons or something like that. Just look at the gallons per hour of a specific filter. Canister filter require less gallons per hour then HOB filters.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok I have no idea what an AC30 is then. I've never seen anything on a filter that says anything about gallones per hour. I am used to using filters that sit over the back of the tank. What is a canister filter? What is an HOB filter? We use the filters you can get at Walmart because that is what we can afford. So I am totally lost here.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

HOB is a hang on back filter. Canister is shaped like a canister and sets on the floor with two tubes, 1 for input from the tank and the other for output back to the tank.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh ok, since I am going to be using an HOB filter what kind of capacity should I look at? Please remember I am on a low budget, I don't think it fair that only the rich have "nice things" ya know? FYI, if you bring home more than $1000 a month you are rich to us. We have 3 kids and live on that plus the odds and ends my art sales bring in now and then. Not trying to make anyone feel bad or anything just helping ya understand where I am coming from


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

AC30 means AquaClear 30. It's one of a few major brand of HOB filters that will be in every pet store you go to. If the fish store doesn't, something is wrong with that place. It's a greenish box and I think it goes for around 20-40 dollars. It's considered one of the best brand of HOB filters out there. 

If you're on a budget, and are sure in your decision to maintaining fish tanks, I'd recommend buying stuff on craigslist/ebay.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

I will look on ebay but won't go near fish stuff on CL. A few years ago I got some stuff off CL and it killed my fish. I got java moss and 3 decor pieces for $15. Two weeks after I cleaned and put it in my tank all my fish were dead. I had swordtails and a betta at that time. I did water changes weekly, I did weekly water tests, it looked like they had some kind of mold on their gills.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I jsut sold a brand new AC30 on ebay for 15 bucks.

you want or I should say need ATLEAST 4x turnover per hour basically you want to turn over around 40 gallons per hour in the 10g to keep it clean and clear.

I buy nearly all my fish hardware off ebay and craigslist, I got my 210 off craigslist as well as about half my fish cabinet was someone elses at one point, and alot of people that list on CL do barter as well.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, I might look at a tank stand on CL but not anything that goes in the tank. I don't trust people that are local. Get more honesty from folks online. Really sad. I have gotten other really good deals on ebay so I will go look now!


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

flyin-lowe said:


> I think for a 10 gallon 4x's is acceptable as white devil states. In the larger tanks up to 10x's is recommended. I have a 120g that is run by two AC 110's. The claim to move about 500gph each. Obviously in a 10 gallon you wouldn't need to run 100 gph but I too think an AC 30 would be good.


 
so I have an AquaTech 5-15 filter that came with my aquarium; would it be possible or ideal to add a canister filter? maybe for 20g? I am on a budget also, but I simply spend wisely and do my research before I get anything. It also helps to save up. I would be nervous about craigslist as well as far as putting stuff in the tank, but if you have more than one tank you could use it for QT (quarantine). I am finding that is a recommended thing to do anyways, you never know where you will get something infected from.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

I have not gotten a new filter yet as I was able to replace all the media that goes into it, right now I am focusing on getting a test kit. I found one and am almost there with them oney I need to get it. Just waiting for a payment to me to clear paypal  Then I can work on getting the new filter. Thank you!


----------



## MrPavlov (Jan 19, 2012)

*CaptainFuntik*

As for me, then arguably it all


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

logansmomma1228 said:


> would it be possible or ideal to add a canister filter? maybe for 20g? I am on a budget also, but I simply spend wisely and do my research before I get anything.


A canister filter would be ideal, yes. However, they are not inexpensive. For a 29 gallon tank, my canister filter was $100 shipped. You might be able to find them for very cheap on CL or other local classifieds.

As to the OP's question - I beg to differ slightly from that which others have stated on the thread; I would go for a filter rated at 2x the tank's capacity (so, a 20-gallon rated filter for a 10 gallon tank). HOWEVER, that usually translates into 4x the tank's capacity in gallons per hour that pass through the filter (so for a 10 gallon tank, 40 GPH would be the ideal flowrate through the filter). This is just the general rule I run by for my tanks.

As far as plants go - beaslbob uses all plants and no filter, I know beginners prefer the no plants and big filter approach, and a lot of us use a mixture of both. I'm running an in-tank Tetra Whisper 10 in my 10 gallon, but the tank is so heavily planted I just use the filter to grow moss. Alternatively, on my 10 gallon quarantine tank I'm running an AC-50 (rated for 40 gallons). On this tank, I have to limit the flow quite a bit as I've noticed it will actually dig a crater in the substrate with the current from the outlet.

Plants also lower stress on fish by giving them great hiding places and a more natural environment. So if possible, I would recommend at least 1-2 plants in your tank. Simple low-maintenance plants, like java fern, anubias nana, etc.

Just my thoughts...


----------

